# Amplificador tipo qsc 1800



## jhon mulato (Jun 28, 2008)

amplificador qsc 1800 probado 100%


----------



## cevv (Jul 1, 2008)

jhon podrias  publicar la pcb del rele de salida  para  proteccion!
     Es  muy  necesario  este  rele  debido  a  su  potencia de salida.   Y  por que  puede  haber  alguna averia   en la etapa de salida.

    Que daria más  completo  si pudieras  publicar  la  pcb!
    hasta  luego!


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 2, 2008)

ese amplificador deberia entregar 1800w, 900 watts por canal, no? 

Con solo 2 transistores de salida?, no creo. 
No creo que la pistas de ese tamano aguanten la corriente.
Ademas me parace un tanto simple para ser de un qsc.


----------



## josesoto (Jul 2, 2008)

Excelente trabajo  analizando parece un 1300  y por el level un 3500 en realidad tos los qsc se parecen en algo, lo ensamblare  cuanto antes y  a escuchar la potencia  que me parece aceptable 
Pero en particular quisiera que alguien tenga un poder qsc 5050  o  ex 4000 saludos a todos  y sigamos  adelante  Atte. José Soto A. ( buen aporte )


----------



## JSBSARABIA1 (Jul 3, 2008)

jhon mulato este qsc 1800 trabaja como qsc hibrido 92 0 92 15 amp,con estos valores la verdad es que arme la anterior que tenia entrada no balanciada, los ajustes de los driver mj15032 y su complemento fijos con la resistencia 1.5k y sin la resitencia ternica variable ntc 50 en la pata 7 ic 
una pregunta se recalienta menos que la qsc hibrida (1500), la verdad la he trabajado asi como bajo y medio bajo con grupos en vivos (anibal velaquez) y funciono super gracias ante mano paisano


----------



## luis d (Ago 15, 2008)

soy poco nuevo en esto del audio apesar de tener muchos conceptos claros me que do en la esperiencia, si no estoy mal el amplificador posteado mas ariba coresponde al qsc 1700 muchos de los componentes coresponden a este ademas me parece un poco mas sencillo que el qsc 1300 conocido como hibrido 1500,me gustaria saber en que parte de este foro se discute los modos de swicheo clase h y g ya que me confundo un poco en la forma de onda de los rieles en sistemas en cuentro que clase h es un semi pico de onda y en otros una cuadrada lo mismo que para clase g esto encontrado en sistemas de audio yorkville y crest audio...


----------



## ermix (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola
Bueno apenas llego a esta web y aunque estoy falto de conocimientos armare este amplificador a ver que tal suena, que dia arme la de la QSC 700 y me funciono muy bien espero llegar a aprender mucho para poder ir mejorando mis comentarios, de ante manos muchas gracias por este circuito y si puedes colocar el esquematico te lo agradeceria


----------



## josesoto (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya lo termine y esta bueno gracias por el audio  esta muy bien clonado y ahora lo pondre a trabajar a todo volumen.

una foto del qsc 1800 para el recuerdo.

Atte. Jose Luis Soto A.


----------



## facu_dejota (Nov 18, 2008)

Josesoto: 

Tenes andando la potencia? da 900 por canal? que transformador usas?
que tal te resulto?

Tengo ganas de armar algo grande..
Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 19, 2008)

revisen esto, es la board de la qsc-1700, disculpen pero esta en word 2007
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/


----------



## josesoto (Nov 21, 2008)

hola amigo,  bueno el transformador es de 12A  alambre #16 #19 , esta muy bueno   solo ten en cuenta que no tienes que  pasar el voltaje.  hay otro que  es de 1300 de yhon mulato y también es mas  sencillo y la fidelidad  en sonido es  muy bueno   el voltage tiene que ser de 92+92 voltios continuos la desventaja  que tiene muchos transistores  16 por canal total 32 y su manual dice que es 1000 watt por canal en en 2 oh   pero calienta mucho tiene que tener un buen disipador de calor  y un  ventilador que sea  de buena revoluciones para que  enfrié rápido, el original tiene  protectores en el disipador unos ptc  pero  este no tiene   y tienes que recompensar  con  un buen aluminio   saludo espero que te baya muy  bien en tu proyecto  chao atte. José soto


----------



## thecharle (Dic 10, 2008)

hola jose soto estoy armando el qsc 1800 tengo una duda sobre el ntc de que valor es
otra la resistencia de 910 no existe con que valor le sustituyo 

saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## thecharle (Dic 15, 2008)

otra cosa alguen sabe alguien de que valor es la resistencia que esta en medio de 4 diodos del mismo valor


saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## thecharle (Ene 14, 2009)

hola ya arme el qsc 1800 que publico oscar monsalvo tal como esta pero reemplaze los mje15033 y mje15032 con los c5200 y a1943 todo lo demas esta como se publica . funciona ok me gusta la calidad de sonido pero tengo un problema la etapa de potencia calienta sin la nescecidad de que exista senal en la entrada  porfavor que solucion puedo dar 

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 15, 2009)

con cuanto voltaje la estas alimentando?


----------



## thecharle (Feb 1, 2009)

hola esta en +-90
pero ya solucione el problema solo era la polarizacion de colector de los drivers 
pero tengo otra inquietud cuando power trabaja con diferentes frecuencias sucede un fenomenno a 2 bias con la frecuencia alta el voltage (+) llega a 114 v ;el voltage (-) baja a 56 y esto genara que hay momentos que el -15v del operacional baje y enpieza a raspar o funcionar mal 
De la misma forma a 2 bias con la frecuen. baja pasa lo contrario que el voltage positivo baja a 60v aprox y el voltage negativo sube a mas de 113 aprox. a que se debe este fenomeno.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 1, 2009)

esto lo solucionas usando el tap central del transformador, para que los voltajes se igualen...


----------



## thecharle (Feb 10, 2009)

pero donde lo conecto el tap, ya experimente conectando a tierra y se quemaron unos transistores
saludos gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 10, 2009)

no, a tierra no, conectalo al punto en la mitad de los filtros...


----------



## thecharle (Feb 11, 2009)

pero el punto medio de los filtros es la salida de audio no crees que va ha hacer corto circuito
saludos gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 11, 2009)

claro que no, de todas maneras acuerdate de probar con un bombillo en serie para no quemar nada


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ (Feb 11, 2009)

buenas tardes mi hermanito thecharle es como dice mi amigo oscar monsalvo el centro es la salida del amplificador qsc y ahi mismo tienes que colocar el tap central del transformadorr por ese pequeño detalle es que hay que usar dos transformadores para hacerla estereo por el simple echo de que ella usa la salida positiva en la mitad de los filtros...... espero que te funcione gracias


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 12, 2009)

nesesariamente no se nesesitan dos transformadores para estereo puedes hacer dos bobinados independiente en el secundario del transformador


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ (Feb 12, 2009)

pero es que asi cuando se daña un canal es mas conveniente tener dos transformadores mi hermano ademas todos los amigos que trabajan la electronica lo trabajan asi


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 12, 2009)

No siempre, ya que si estan alimentados con el mismo cable y encienden con el mismo switch de todas formas no se puede usar la etapa, yo diria que mas bien por cuestiones de corriente, calibres de alambre, hasta damping factor...


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 12, 2009)

oscar que tiene que ver el factor de amortiguamiento con la fuente? o es solo para los sistemas con salidad como la qsc


----------



## Mj (Feb 13, 2009)

Es mejor tener un transformador para cada canal ya que asi se asegura la corriente necesaria para lograr la maxima potencia sin que haiga una caida considerable de voltage en la fuente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 13, 2009)

Bueno muchachos cada configuracion tiene sus pros y sus contras ya esta en el criterio personal y las necesidades de cada uno elegir la que mas le conviene, por ejemplo usar dos transformadores necesitaria un chasis mas grande y separar los canales totalmente si se quiere usar la etapa al quemarse un canal, si usamos un unico transformador debemos tener en cuenta que debe satisfacer las necesidades de potencia de los dos canales lo que equivale a un nucleo mas grande, siempre me ha parecido mejor opcion los dos transformadores, pero depende...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahh se me olvidava, escribi algo que no tiene que ver con lo que se esta tratando (damping factor), pido disculpas.
Lo que queria decir del damping es que es mejor conectar 2 parlantes por canal (stereo 4Ohm), que 4 parlantes en un solo canal (mono 2Ohm) ya que la carga tan baja en ohm afectaria drasticamente el factor de amortiguamento.


----------



## crazysound (Mar 15, 2009)

thecharle dijo:
			
		

> hola ya arme el qsc 1800 que publico oscar monsalvo tal como esta pero reemplaze los mje15033 y mje15032 con los c5200 y a1943 todo lo demas esta como se publica . funciona ok me gusta la calidad de sonido pero tengo un problema la etapa de potencia calienta sin la nescecidad de que exista senal en la entrada  porfavor que solucion puedo dar
> 
> saludos



Hola, donde está ese circuito? Gracias...


----------



## Edwin Arroyo (Mar 31, 2009)

jhon mulato dijo:
			
		

> amplificador qsc 1800 probado 100%


q mas viejo jhon quisiera pedirle un favor de decirme  a q valor de resistencia estan calibrados los potenciometros ajustables  para tener ese dato exactamente y si se calienta mcho o dame un telefono donde contactarte  mi cel es 311 403 80 02


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 31, 2009)

Amigo mas facil que lo cuadres tu mismo ya que eso depende del voltaje de alimentacion que le pongas.

Saludos...


----------



## manutek (Mar 31, 2009)

muchachos disculpen.pero,donde esta el esquema del qsc 1800?


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Abr 30, 2009)

amigo oscar de cuantos amperis sera el transformador de un qsc2450 tengo esa fuente pero tengo dudas de su amperage gracias por la ayuda


----------



## willy_rgh (Jul 18, 2009)

publica el diagrama completo ;porque solo esta el circuito impreso ,te lo agradeceria mucho.saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 18, 2009)

Parece que algo pasa con las notificaciones del foro, no me llegan.

Jose Farlen el dato del transformador del 2450 no lo tengo, busca en internet la hoja de especificaciones y de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador te haces una idea.

Para los que piden el esquema, esta en la primer mensaje de este post.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008 (Nov 26, 2009)

que tal amigos, he estado en el foro del amplficador crest y vi que la qsc tiene mas poder en el bajo, asi que mi pregunta es esta qsc que pusieron aqui puede trabjar con mas voltaje?los inyectores de la crest pueden servir para esta?.


----------



## palomo (Nov 30, 2009)

Adrian 2008 te comento que no se puede ocupar los inyectores del crest con este amplificador, tratar de hacerlo conllevaria a rediseñar todo, y un QSC con inyectores ya existe de fabrica. Ocupar un mayor voltaje si se podria solamente debes tener en cuenta los transistores de salida que vas a ocupar. 

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008 (Dic 12, 2009)

hola, amigos del foro tengo una inquietud: arme un amplificador, conecto los transistores en una configuracion particular, osea el ampliifcador original tiene su configuracion normal y yo le hice una diferente,cuando yo realizo esta configuracion el amplificador consume mas corriente cada vez que se reproduce el sonido, la prueba la hago con la serie y como les digo el ampli normalmente consume cierta cantidad de corriente, creo que esto seve reflejado en el bombillo, y en el modo que lesdigo consume mas osea alumbra mas el bombillo, mediran que es que hay un corto, pero creo que no ya que alumbra cadavez que reproduce sonido, despues me arriesgue y lo conecte sin la serie y me trabaja bien, los transistores no se me chamuscaron, aque se deve esto  es malo? es bueno? que sucede hay? les agradesco su colaboracion y espero haberme hecho entender.
aclaro que cuando digo lo de configuracion es por ejemplo: el emisor de un tip 42 va hacia la base de un pnp de potencia,y cuando la cambio espor que ya no seria el emisor sino el colector.
Mis conociminetos en esto no es mucho, las cosas las hago ala prueba y el error, logicamente esto lo hice primero en proteus y despues lo lleve ala practica, espero no verme como alguien que sabe mucho del tema no pretendo creerme ya que ustedes si saben sobre estas cosas.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

adrian2008 dijo:


> ...el amplificador consume mas corriente cada vez que se reproduce el sonido...


Eso es normal. Todo ampli consume más corriente cuando reproduce sonido.
Sólo si consume en exceso es algo malo.



adrian2008 dijo:


> ...esto lo hice primero en proteus y despues lo lleve ala practica...


No me quedó claro cómo es la conexión que hiciste, pero si la simulaste en Proteus antes, posteá una imagen del esquema para ver de qué se trata (remarco lo de *imagen*, que no todos tienen el Proteus)

Slaudos


----------



## adrian2008 (Ene 13, 2010)

hola, disculpen la verdad es que no funciono lo que hacia jejejej, loq ue yo hice fue hacer que la salida de los transistores fuera por colector y no por emisor osea parecido como hace la qsc ¡creo! por lo general veo que los amplificadores tienen su salida por los emisores que se unen con las resistencias bajas de 0.22 etc pero el qsc veo que los voltajes + y - llegan es al reves osea alos emisores y creo que sus salidas son por colectores, entonces eso era lo que buscaba,pero encuanto alo que hice de la configuracion es que puse unas r de base a colector, osea asi como hacen las que van de base a emisor de los de potencia esas de 150 ohm o 220ohm etc y entonces era cuando consumia corriente escesiva me sonaba bien con parlantes abjitos pero cuando conectaba uno de mas potencia se que daba el ampli, despues lo trabaje sin esas r osea las salidas por colector pero sin las r y me trabaja bien a buena potencia solo que ocurre algo estraño el bajo no viaja como si se quedara encerrado osea la frecuencia es como diferente a cuando las pongo por emisor,pero se ve que trabaja abuena potencia los parlantes se mueven bien pero el bajo no viaja no se siente, aque se devera esto? pues todo lo que hice es por que cuando yo construi un amplificador para microfono notaba que la salida por colector dava mas volumen que con la salida por emisor y entonces pense que talves la salida por colector daria mas potencia, la verrdad es que los transistores se me calentaban mas de lo normal pero trabajaba bien el ampli hasta se me quemo uno de ellos, cambie la configuracion y la deje como lesdigo por emisor y asi me gusta mas por que el bajo se siente y viaja.


Nota:disculpen por tanta escritura.


----------



## leurelio (Abr 17, 2010)

oiga compa  el qsc 1800 que modelo es  el plx o el rmx


----------



## gregoriorg (Abr 27, 2010)

yo creo que se refiere al punto medio de los filtros de la fuente o no?

se puede sustituir la NTC por una resistencia normal? Gracias.


----------



## gregoriorg (Abr 28, 2010)

yo tengo una duda, segun el PCB las RV de 2k se unen en sus extremos y ban a dar a la base del mje 15032 por medio de un diodo y el eje o parte ventral a tierra., no deberia ser un extremo unido con  la  parte central y el oro extremo a tierra?  del lado del mje 15033 los dos extremos se unen y ban a tierra y la parte central se va a la base del mje15033 Saludos a todos los interesados en este tema

Finalmente como queda la polarizacion de los mje15032 y mje15033


----------



## gregoriorg (May 2, 2010)

hola a todos, ya arme la tarjeta driver, la tengo con serie, cuando entra el audio al inicio se escucha muy biien pero pasado un mminuto en piesa a distorcionar ( raspa feo el audio) y el voltaje de -15 en la pin 4 de ne5532 se cae a-3.5Vplts, sigue raspando y luego entra claro y asi sucesivamente, no se calienta nada, lo tengo con un transformador de QSC de 76 -76V, no tiene tap central, cuando se cae el voltaje en el IC tambien sube el voltaje en la base del mje15032 hasta -1.67V, cuando esta claro el audio es de .62V. ya intente moviendo el preset de bias pero sigue igual.
Alguien me pede  orientar  con este problema? Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 2, 2010)

Estos amplificadores molestan cuando los alimentas con menos de la tension requerida (+-93VDC).

Cuando el audio te distorciona, no se te enciende el led de clip?


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2010)

gregoriorg dijo:


> ...el voltaje de -15 en la pin 4 de ne5532 se cae a-3.5Vplts, sigue raspando y luego entra claro y asi sucesivamente...


Revisá la etapa de regulación de esa tensión.
Un zener en mal estado o mal soldado explicaría todos tus problemas y síntomas.

Saludos


----------



## gregoriorg (May 7, 2010)

hola, oscar si, se enciende el led cuando empieza a raspar, si le bajo la ganancia otra vez entra clarito el audio, luego otra vez empiesa a raspar, he yegado a pensar que se oye feo porque el voltaje de (-)15V se baja mucho en el NE5532, el positivo se mantiene en 14.8V. Gracias por reponder

Gracias por la sugerencia Cacho, ya cheque ese detalle y esta bien incluso volvi a resoldar pensando que era algo asi. Fiajte que si quito el IC se normaliza el voltaje a (-)15V, otra cosa es que sin meter señal de audio el voltaje de los -15 yega solo a 
  (-)8V y cuando inyecto la señal se baja hasta -4.7V,Recibe un corial saludo


----------



## Arthas (Oct 4, 2010)

Estoy en el amrmado de este driver pronto subire fotos y comentare sobre las pruebas

saludes


----------



## Arthas (Nov 16, 2010)

buenas compañeros del foro les comento que termine al fin la qsc 1800 y la probe con 8 transistores 4 3858 y 4 de su complemento la verdad suena bien pero a mi parecer parece que la 1700 de oscar suena mas fuerte de todas formas comenten sus experiencias y pronto subo fotos del driver saludes


----------



## aovalencia (Dic 29, 2010)

Estimado Jhon Mulato, ya imprimi todo pero no se como conectar los transistores necesito el diagrama de este amplificador qsc 1800 podrias proporcionarlo. o la coneccion de los transistores, o se conectan igual que el qsc 1700


----------



## Arthas (Dic 30, 2010)

compañero la conexion es la misma de las qsc, los emisores son voltajes y los colectores tierra y salida por el centro filtros busca en el tema peavey 1200 y ahi el compañero oscar publico la conexion de la qsc 1700 y te guias.


----------



## FALKON707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola gente... Gracias por todos sus aportes, quiero decirles que soy totalmente empirico en cuanto a la electronica, y gracias a foros com los que ustedes tienen personas como yo podemos aprender algo nuevo.

Les escribo por que varias personas del foro tuvieron la amavilidad y les agradezco, de enviarme los planos del *qsc1700* y el *peavey 1200*, pero la verdad no me explicaron como aplico la seÑal de audio al amplificador qsc, ya que tiene tres entradas una *(+)* otra *(gnd)* y la ultima *(-)*, me gustaria que alguien me esplicara como aplicar una seÑal de audio al *qsc* proveniente de un conector rca *[CHAT NO]* solo tiene *(+) *y *(gnd)*

*muchas gracias por su ayuda amigos del foro ¡¡*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 28, 2011)

FALKON707 dijo:


> Hola gente... Gracias por todos sus aportes, quiero decirles que soy totalmente empirico en cuanto a la electronica, y gracias a foros com los que ustedes tienen personas como yo podemos aprender algo nuevo.
> 
> Les escribo por que varias personas del foro tuvieron la amavilidad y les agradezco, de enviarme los planos del *qsc1700* y el *peavey 1200*, pero la verdad no me explicaron como aplico la seÑal de audio al amplificador qsc, ya que tiene tres entradas una *(+)* otra *(gnd)* y la ultima *(-)*, me gustaria que alguien me esplicara como aplicar una seÑal de audio al *qsc* proveniente de un conector rca q' solo tiene *(+) *y *(gnd)*
> 
> *muchas gracias por su ayuda amigos del foro ¡¡*



Ya se explicó mas atras:

(+) con (+)
GND con GND
(-) con GND

Saludos


----------



## Max amina (May 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en armar el amplificador qsc en mension pero tengo unas dudas de acuerdo al esquema con la orientacion de los diodos, alguien me podria aclarar. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mcou (Sep 13, 2011)

Pueden subir el diagrama por favor


----------



## mcou (Sep 14, 2011)

Que tal copaneros me podrian decir que valor tiene la recistencia que esta en el medio de los diodos y el valor de el ntc solo me falta eso para enpezar armarlo saludos


----------



## mcou (Oct 19, 2011)

por que fin cual es la serie de este ampli plx o el rmx alguien puede aclararme


----------



## mcou (Oct 25, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> buenas compañeros del foro les comento que termine al fin la qsc 1800 y la probe con 8 transistores 4 3858 y 4 de su complemento la verdad suena bien pero a mi parecer parece que la 1700 de oscar suena mas fuerte de todas formas comenten sus experiencias y pronto subo fotos del driver saludes



Como crees que una qsc 1700 va a sonar mas que una 1800 cuando la 1700 tiene una potencia maxima de 500w en 4ohmios y la potencia mxima de la 1800 es de 900w en 2+hmios???


----------



## Arthas (Oct 28, 2011)

lo digo ya probe los 2 drivers a mi parecer ese modelo de qsc 1800 no existe en la pagina del fabricante o si es asi que modelo es por que no lo veo.


----------



## mcou (Oct 28, 2011)

creo que esta aqui http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/plx2/plx1802_specifications_es.htm


----------



## Arthas (Oct 28, 2011)

pues a mi no me parece que sea ese el modelo no se que opinen los demas compañeros del foro


----------



## mcou (Oct 28, 2011)

me pregunto entonces por que le pusieron ese nombre de qsc1800


----------



## Arthas (Oct 28, 2011)

depronto hizo una a su gusto de varios esquemas y le dio ese nombre de no ser asi que el mismo jhon nos responda la duda.


----------



## mcou (Oct 28, 2011)

exactamente amigo estoy contigo


----------



## jhonny giordanengo (Oct 25, 2013)

compañeros soy nuevo en el foro pero he estado hociendo una qsc no se cual sera pero funciona



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/oaco.jpg/





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/z38t.jpg/





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/esn9.jpg/


----------



## andrew01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola Johnny
******************** saludos es este amplificador funciona bien i quiero empezar este proyecto
Se amplificador de calentamiento estable y cómos de los componentes de cualquier regeneración se aprecia
será útil
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Praise:


----------



## djdark (Ene 27, 2014)

no tengo acceso de ese diagrama si son tan amables ayuden con el diagrama de este para completar ya que han usado resistencias en ves de diodos me refiera a la imagen



aca te dejo el orden de los diodos y una pregunta sacame de la ignorancia los trimes estan mal conectados creo


----------



## balmot (Abr 1, 2016)

Yo la hice y no me arranca no se cual es mi error por favor ayuda


----------



## CHUWAKA (Abr 1, 2016)

mas datos, mas fotos, asi con tan poca informacion imposible..sube foto de los dos lados y el diagrama que usaste


----------



## balmot (Abr 1, 2016)

jose circuit dijo:


> mas datos, mas fotos, asi con tan poca informacion imposible..sube foto de los dos lados y el diagrama que usaste



P*UE*s hice la del señor *O*scar lo que pasa es que use diodos fr 107 y se calienta el lado negativo del 15033  creo que todo esta correcto las pistas no hay ninguna en co*R*tó solo es que José no arranca

Y la conexión de los transistores fue *V*a*-*de colector a tierra VCC emisor

Esa es la conexión que hice

Y se va en corto la resistencia de 22 del lado izquierdo


----------



## escamargoj (Abr 2, 2016)

Muy buen día, amigo balmot estos proyectos son de paciencia, mire que no tenga soldadura demás entre pistas, haga seguimiento a las pistas con plano en mano y bueno mire como tiene esos drivers que sean de buena calidad, amigo estos amplificadores salen de una y son muy buenos, espero que mi sugerencia le sirva de algo y cualquier cosa seguimos atentos a colaborarle, buen día.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2016)

balmot dijo:


> Yo la hice y no me arranca no se cual es mi error por favor ayuda





balmot dijo:


> P*UE*s hice la del señor *O*scar lo que pasa es que use diodos fr 107 y se calienta el lado negativo del 15033  creo que todo esta correcto las pistas no hay ninguna en co*R*tó solo es que José no arranca
> 
> Y la conexión de los transistores fue *V*a*-*de colector a tierra VCC emisor
> 
> ...




Publica el esquema que armaste, NO el diseño de PCB, así todo sabemos de que comentar.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .


----------



## picopico (Abr 18, 2022)

Colegas una pregunta*,* c*U*al es el *B*ias para este amplificador de 1800 *QSC ?*


----------

